# Duo temp pro and milk texturing time



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

Just aquired a DTP and I am wondering the average time it takes owners of DTP to achieve nice textured milk. I know there are many varibles that can affect this, but lets asume it is blue milk straight from the fridge and the sage milk jug is at room temp.


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I have never timed it, but you can achieve a good solid foam long before the milk is hot enough to pour into the cup. So, it's really quick, once you get the knack. Jug at an angle, steam nozzel just touching the milk, and get a good milk swirl going. If it makes a lot of noise, you are in too deep. If you get lots of big exploding bubbles, you are not in deep enough. The more you relax, the easier it gets.


----------



## muffs (Apr 27, 2017)

longhardgrind said:


> I have never timed it, but you can achieve a good solid foam long before the milk is hot enough to pour into the cup. So, it's really quick, once you get the knack. Jug at an angle, steam nozzel just touching the milk, and get a good milk swirl going. If it makes a lot of noise, you are in too deep. If you get lots of big exploding bubbles, you are not in deep enough. The more you relax, the easier it gets.


thanks for that response, not had a chance to experiment much with it yet, concious that the milk gets warm/hot very quickly, I shall certainly try your recommended tecnique


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

Well, you start expanding the milk as described above. I usually stop expanding it as soon as the milk starts to worm up. Then dip the nozzle deeper and leave to swirl. When the milk is not comfortable enough to hold at the bottom of the jug I stop.

Time varies based on the quantity of the milk, the size of the pitcher, etc.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

momchevk said:


> Well, you start expanding the milk as described above. I usually stop expanding it as soon as the milk starts to worm up. Then dip the nozzle deeper and leave to swirl. When the milk is not comfortable enough to hold at the bottom of the jug I stop.
> 
> Time varies based on the quantity of the milk, the size of the pitcher, etc.


Ditto. Seems to work for me - takes about a minute and a half from start to finish.


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Thread resurrection, I'm having consistency problems with my DTP. Using the same criteria as before "blue milk straight from the fridge" I'm trying to do enough milk for a single 12-13 oz Capp/latte style.

I get the wet paint affect but it often seems either two milky or frothy.

I'm using the supplied jug and filled to just under the spout as seen from inside, but how long should I aerate before the plunge. 10, 20, 30 or 60 on average, taking into account the many variables a ball park figure would help. I read that from cold to the jug feeling luke warm should be enough texture and then heat from there.

I've tried to estimate the volume so when the milk is half way between the spout marking and the lip.

May be I'm over thinking it.

end of waffle


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

We did make drinks of that size here later enough milk for 2 in a larger jug. Ok the DTP and BE aren't as fast as some HX machine but I can't see why some complain about the time it takes so technique is probably a factor.

It's all about technique and the levels you mention sound ok to me but maybe your froth is a bit on the high side. This looks like a decent video to me






Notice that the milk is always swirling and the foaming tends to end itself without really raising the jug. Then he does raise it a touch to add more heat. Also how he pours - milk first, foam comes later. To do this that well the volumes of each have to be pretty precise.

John

-


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

^ I think thats Joey24's video.... not many orange grinders around.....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

pgarrish said:


> ^ I think thats Joey24's video.... not many orange grinders around.....


The wrist tat about 5 secs in confirms it.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> The wrist tat about 5 secs in confirms it.


Haha yes. The mark of the devil ?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I shouldn't mention technique. Following a 25 year lay of from foaming milk with an espresso machine I had no problems with the BE. First one on the DB produced milk that was way too cool even though I went on as usual to overheat the milk a bit.







Must have been steaming the jug more than the milk.

John

-


----------

